# Mass deworming



## Blackgold05 (May 13, 2022)

Are there any specific brands to help and rid an entire farm of different grazing specues for parasite? I heard pumpkins work well as a natural deworming solution but I was wondering if there is anything like ivermectin that can be used for everyone(I.e goats, cow, min horses, donkeys, llamas, alpaca, sheep, pigs, turkey, geese, ducks, chickens)


----------



## Alaskan (May 13, 2022)

Eh....  I am against mass anything. 

It is important to know what parasites you have.   Different parasites respond to different drugs.  Also, some areas of the country have parasites that have become resistant to some of the drugs.

Because of that, when starting out, it is important to find a GOOD vet that will tell you what parasites your animals have, what they might get in the future,  and the best ways to kill each specific parasite.

The only mass thing that you can do is manage the pasture.  Keep the pasture healthy and properly grazed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 13, 2022)

I know it's tempting to look for a "one ....... fits all."   But, like Alaskan said - you will be dealing with different parasites, different species, different levels of resistance, and even different needs for each animal within a species.  There's no quick and easy way to do it the right way.  It takes a lot of hard work and a lot of time.


----------

